# 1988 Schwinn Paramount 50th Anniversary



## AnywhereBicycleRepair (Nov 30, 2013)

$8000

58cm

50th Anniversary Edition

Full 50th Anniversary Campagnolo Groupset

Steel Frame

Museum Quality Bicycle


1988 Schwinn Paramount 50th Anniversary Limited Edition w/ Campagnolo 50th Anniversary Gruppo 
This bike has never been ridden and is in perfect unblemished condition.Frame size is 58cm center to top size. It is a 57cm CTC measurement. The Top Tube measures 56cm.

This is a Limited Edition Paramount, one of only 600 made. This very special framset was built in Waterford, WI by Marc Muller and his Schwinn Paramount team in commemoration of the introduction of the Paramount model in Chicago in 1938.

It was offered exclusively to Schwinn dealers as a Frame, Fork and Headset only. The Fork is gold plated, the decals are gold and both are in perfect unblemished and original condition. The Frame is black and has no scratches, dents, scraps or blemishes. This will be the center piece of any vintage collection.
The Campagnolo 50th Anniversary Group Set was released in 1983 to commemorate Campagnolo’s 50th year in business, this was also the same year founder Tullio Campagnolo passed away. The group was based on the Super Record and Cobalto group of the era and was top of the range, with some significant extra touches. Most pieces were marked by a 22 karat gold logo with a raised/textured Campagnolo shield logo. All pieces contained an engraved signature of Tullio Campagnolo and a special “50th” logo. The complete Anniversary Group, consisting of crank set (52/42T, 170mm arm), pedals and cages, brake calipers and levers, front and rear derailleur, seatpost, hubs for front and rear wheel, bottom bracket and shift levers are fully represented.
Only 15,000 50th Anniversary Group Sets were produced and some still exist new and in the original carrying case. Many are sold for more than the current 2104 Super Record gruppo. This group set has only been lubricated, never ridden or used.

A Regina CX freewheel (6 speed, 13-23), Sedis Gold chain complete the drive train.

Additional special and unique components on this build is a “La Fausto Coppi” Limited Edition Selle Italia saddle with gold plated rivets.The Mavic GEL 280 taupe color rims are laced to the Super Record 50th Anniversary Campy low flange hubs with DT Swiss stainless spokes with gold plated nipples. The original Vittoria Corsa CX tubular tires hold air, but have never been glued to the rims. No tubular tire has ever been glued to these factory new original rims.

The handlebars are Cinelli Criterium 65-40 attached to a Cinelli 1A 110mm stem. The bar tape is original Cat Eye White Cotton Tape, surrounding Campagnolo Shield Logo gum brake lever hoods accented by the gold plated 50th Anniversary raised logo on the outside of each brake lever. Chrome bar plugs finish the the bars perfectly.

The Stronglight-Paramount Headsets were the “official” headsets of the Paramount 50th Anniversary Limited Edition framesets. They came installed from the factory.

Other finishes include the original Campagnolo Bio-Dynamic water bottle and cage. Two never used Alfredo Binda black with gold lettered leather toe straps perfectly accent the 50th Anniversary pedals and clips.

A chrome Silica pump and Campagnolo gold plated steel head pump with white rubber feet finish the build.

This is the finest representative of a 1988 Schwinn Paramount ever built. It is museum quality and has no imperfections or blemishes. If your collection is searching for the finest example of two limited edition productions from two legendary companies, Schwinn and Campagnolo, this is the one to own.



View this product on AnywhereBicycleRepair.com


----------

